# I finally made a Dayhiker Chalice



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

After more than a year and a half, I took it upon myself to make a chalice. I had a nice little mesquite fork that seemed that it would work well. It came out a better then I ever expected. I finished it with tung oil and then applied some paste wax. I have a set of tex shooter bands that I need to put on it.

Enjoy the pics!

































































Thanks for looking and thank you Dayhiker!


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks awesome. Is that a paracord ammo holder?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Really like that! Nice work.


----------



## Tyranta (Oct 30, 2013)

Very nice! I love the look of it.


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey (Dec 6, 2013)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow very cool!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very well done!


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice shape, nice wood !


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

*Bling!* That is sweet!!! Mesquite right? Great job, certainly one to be proud of.

Happy shooting.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice job and beautiful wood!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

whats the weave on the pouch? never seen that.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Mesquite its like the Ebony version of Yew I love it!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice one & nice para.c.bag

cheers


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Fantastic chalice dude!!! Love that grain, oh my! :bowdown:


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

very nice


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

That sucker is bangin! Great job!!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

projector101 said:


> Looks awesome. Is that a paracord ammo holder?


Thanks! Yep, it is.



SamuraiSamoht said:


> Really like that! Nice work.


Thanks man!



Tyranta said:


> Very nice! I love the look of it.


Thank you!



Drew_Bilbrey said:


> Beautifully done!


I appreciate it!



Can-Opener said:


> Very Nice!


Thank you for the comment!



e~shot said:


> Wow very cool!


e~shot, thank you!



PorkChopSling said:


> Nice!!


Thanks man!



rockslinger said:


> Very well done!


Jim, thank you!



LP Sling said:


> Nice shape, nice wood !


Thanks! The shape is all from dayhiker and I got very lucky with the grain.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> *Bling!* That is sweet!!! Mesquite right? Great job, certainly one to be proud of.
> 
> Happy shooting.


Thanks man! Yes, it is mesquite.



Lacumo said:


> Nice job and beautiful wood!


Lacumo, thank you!



JohnKrakatoa said:


> whats the weave on the pouch? never seen that.


Not sure if the weave has a name. I am sure that I am not the first to figure it out, but it is something I discovered playing around.



BCluxor said:


> Mesquite its like the Ebony version of Yew I love it!!


You description nails it. Yew is a wood I will have to get my hands on some time in the future.



leon13 said:


> nice one & nice para.c.bag
> 
> cheers


leon13, thanks man!



Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Beautiful work!


Mrs. CM, thank you! How is your mesquite slingshot shaoing up?



Btoon84 said:


> Fantastic chalice dude!!! Love that grain, oh my! :bowdown:


Thank you! I appreciate it especially with the icon?



JJH said:


> very nice


Thank you!



toolmantf99 said:


> That sucker is bangin! Great job!!


Thanks man!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I see, thanks. Perhaps you can make a tutorial video or just pics for the main knot would rock?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks great man, great job!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is a good lookin' baby! :wub:


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> I see, thanks. Perhaps you can make a tutorial video or just pics for the main knot would rock?


I might in the future. For now I am debating if I want to try and sell some. We shall see.



Tentacle Toast said:


> Looks great man, great job!


Thanks man!



flipgun said:


> That is a good lookin' baby! :wub:


Thank you! A few times now I have sat staring at the different grain designs.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A nice grain in this wood, looks awesome in the chalice style, good shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Mr.Teh said:


> A nice grain in this wood, looks awesome in the chalice style, good shooting :thumbsup:


Thank you for the comment. I am very happy with how it came out and the chalice style is a fun shooter. I am glad I finally tried it out.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

I am sorry I missed this one! That too is amazing! Nicely executed and beautiful wood!

Darren


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

That came out awesome!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

That is a beauty.

My favourite design,cant go wrong with the Chalice shape.


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

This "chalice" style slingshot is hands down my favorite, and you made a very lovely example!

-GB


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

This came out great! Very smooth looking. Yup it would be in the shooter rotation


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Mister Magpie said:


> I am sorry I missed this one! That too is amazing! Nicely executed and beautiful wood!
> 
> Darren


Thanks man!



Narcaleptic sling shotter said:


> That came out awesome!


Thank you!



reset said:


> That is a beauty.
> 
> My favourite design,cant go wrong with the Chalice shape.


Thanks, it is a great design and one of the most copied!



gbeauvin said:


> This "chalice" style slingshot is hands down my favorite, and you made a very lovely example!
> 
> -GB


Thanks man!



S.S. sLinGeR said:


> This came out great! Very smooth looking. Yup it would be in the shooter rotation


Thank you sir and it is in the rotation when I have a chance to shoot!


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

wow thats a very nice job you did there parnell


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

El color de la veta es increible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Thank you for the kind comments.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

That is a very very nice Chalice really well made how on earth did i not see this one before.


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very nice chalice&#8230;&#8230;.LBH2


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

After a year of searching through different frames I tried this one and have fallen in love with it.

I know this is an old post but I had to comment, mesquite is my favorite wood for naturals. (I haven't had the pleasure to work with it yet. I live in Louisiana)

This slingshot is instantly in my top 10. Absolutely stunning grain. Fantastic execution of Dayhiker's classic design.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Lovely carve and wood, great job. You really have to have the right fork for that piece. -CD


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Oh man. This piece is so lovely it hurts my heart. And after making my first one I can appreciate how deceptively hard it is to achieve the symmetry on display here.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It doesn't get much better than that my friend! Awesome grain.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I absolutely love mesquite...Wish it grew here...Nice job!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I absolutely love mesquite...Wish it grew here...Nice job!!
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


Road trip! - CD


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

RHTWIST said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I absolutely love mesquite...Wish it grew here...Nice job!!
> ...


How far would I have to drive to find me a good fork? I'm in Nova Scotia

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

RHTWIST said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I absolutely love mesquite...Wish it grew here...Nice job!!
> ...


I just googled it...Best case scenario, South Western USA...Worst case, Mexico...I better head out before the wall is built...lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> RHTWIST said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


Cancel road trip, fork swap! -CD


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Sorry about the thread necromancy here. This frame is like a gorgeous piece of old hard candy.

Is there any other wood that has such contrast between light and dark areas? Is this an extremely rare example of Mesquite or does a lot of it have this type of patterning?


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the praise of the Chalice. This one is still one of my favorite frames.

I think it might be buried in the thread but, later on I realized this one is desert acacia, which grows right along side mesquite in some areas. If I remember right they are related.

To achieve the symmetry I use, one of the best investments I have made, a spindle sander.

Thanks again!


----------

